# Hello from Florida!



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I to am from the lovely hot state of Florida. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RemmysGirl (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh yeah? What part?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## RemmysGirl (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Texas! That's not too far from here


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Central. Marion/citrus county area
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

Strangely enough I am likely moving to Citrus county. Anyone know any good riding instructors or barns???:wink:


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

The only one i really know of is Rymar Ranch. The are WP based. And there was an english riding intsructor in Pine Ridge. I would have to find out her name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum!! I'm glad you decided to join and hope that you love it here as much as I do!


----------



## RemmysGirl (Jun 21, 2012)

I am in the Sarasota area.. about an hour south of Tampa


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats a couple hours from my area. We used to haul down to tamp quite a bit for competitions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RemmysGirl (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh yeah  whenever we go to shows we seem to haul to Brooksville, Ocala, Sumter areas


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea. Ocala is about 30 mins north of me. And brooksville is about 30 mins south.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Transformer14 (Jun 2, 2012)

heya welcome


----------

